# PROBLEM be Quiet! straight power 10 + msi z270 gaming m7



## Sayyrox (7. Februar 2017)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe mir ein paar neue Sachen für meinen Pc bestellt, unter anderem auch das neue Mainboard von MSI Z270 gaming m7. 

Mein Netzteil ist das straight power 10 600W von be Quiet!, welches ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe.

Nun das Problem, und zwar hat die CPU Stromversorgung auf dem Mainboard insgesamt 12 Anschlüsse (1x8 und 1x4). Mein Netzteil Kabel hat einmal rund, quadrat, rund, quadrat und einmal rund, rund, rund, rund, sprich ich kann nichtmal den 8er Platz ordnungsgemäß "vollmachen". 

Das man den 4er nicht unbedingt powern muss, habe ich bereits erfahren, aber kann ich die zwei 4er auch in den 8er reinhauen obwohl dieser rund, quadrat, rund, quadrat, rund, quadrat, rund, quadrat benötigt? 

Hoffe mein Problem ist ersichtlich und es kann mir jemand helfen, da ich mich leider nur geringfühgig mit sowas auskenne. 

Den Fotos kann man nochmal entnehmen, was ich versucht habe zu erklären.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Chris


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2017)

Der 2x4 Pin sollte in den 8 Pin Anschluss des Mainboards passen.
Den extra 4 Pin brauchst du nicht belegen.


----------



## Sayyrox (8. Februar 2017)

Obwohl ich dann 2 runde in Quadrate hau ? 

vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2017)

Die Stecker sind genormt, die passen. Keine Ahnung, was du da geguckt hast.


----------



## Chimera (19. Februar 2017)

Hier, bissel google zeigt, dass du nicht der erste mit dem Problem bist: Anschluss P4/P8  Da wird auch erklärt, warum der eine 4 Pin "falsch" zu sein scheint. Einfach mal bei Post 14 lesen.


----------

